# What can I eat for dinner? Urgent.



## Mia:) (May 3, 2012)

I have IBS-C, My mum has IBS-D, so I need things suitable for each IBS type.At the moment, every day for dinner I am eating the same thing: Pork Chops, Carrots and Peas. Carrots and peas are the only veg i'm eating.I have a gluten allergy, and I am lactose intolerant.I eat the same thing every day:Breakfast: Homemade lactose-free greek yogurt (settles really well with me) 3 canned peach halves in the yogurt. 1 gluten free roll with banana 1 slice of homemade gluten free peach cake (1/3 cup sugar in the whole cake)Lunch: 1 gluten free roll with banana Bowl of greek yogurt, plain.Dinner: 1 pork chop, grilled 2 carrots Around 1 cup of peas.Really need to add some variation into my diet!What meats could I possibly eat? Chicken doesn't settle well. Neither does beef. What do you think about duck or lamb? Because I can eat pork chops do you think lean pork mince would be okay?What about veggies? I'm planning on introducing sweet potato to my diet soon, followed by butternut squash.What can I eat for fruit? I'm eating 3-4 bananas daily along with my tinned peaches, but that's it.Thank you in advance.Mia


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

> I'm eating 3-4 bananas daily


 I am IBS D type and that alone could make me constipated. So you might want to try a different fruit...go ahead and try different things .... a severely limited diet could be contributing to yoru symptoms. We can't tell you what foods will be ok and what foods won't be ok as we are all different. But definitely vary your diet more.


----------



## celiac10+ (May 2, 2012)

Mia:) said:


> I have IBS-C, My mum has IBS-D, so I need things suitable for each IBS type.At the moment, every day for dinner I am eating the same thing: Pork Chops, Carrots and Peas. Carrots and peas are the only veg i'm eating.I have a gluten allergy, and I am lactose intolerant.I eat the same thing every day:Breakfast: Homemade lactose-free greek yogurt (settles really well with me) 3 canned peach halves in the yogurt. 1 gluten free roll with banana 1 slice of homemade gluten free peach cake (1/3 cup sugar in the whole cake)Lunch: 1 gluten free roll with banana Bowl of greek yogurt, plain.Dinner: 1 pork chop, grilled 2 carrots Around 1 cup of peas.Really need to add some variation into my diet!What meats could I possibly eat? Chicken doesn't settle well. Neither does beef. What do you think about duck or lamb? Because I can eat pork chops do you think lean pork mince would be okay?What about veggies? I'm planning on introducing sweet potato to my diet soon, followed by butternut squash.What can I eat for fruit? I'm eating 3-4 bananas daily along with my tinned peaches, but that's it.Thank you in advance.Mia


Here are some ideas. I came up with these recipes. I was simply gluten, dairy, and egg free but am now trying FODMAP also. http://www.wellcor.net/recipes/gluten-free?start=24 Most of these recipes call for onions and many also have garlic, mushrooms, and green peppers but I hope this gives you some ideas. The almond milk gluten is a daily food item for me (great source of calcium!). I'm not sure how you feel about fish but the cod and sushi are favorites. The soups could also be catered to your needs and would provide some much needed vitamins and minerals. The puddings and cupcakes might also be tolerated... the banana cupcake is amazing and there are some recipes using squash that you might be interested in. Again, these were developed before I decided to try out the FODMAP so most would need to be altered by I hope this gives some ideas. For fruit, I would try berries, grapefruit, oranges, honeydew, and kiwi. I would definitely get away from all the canned peaches. I'm assuming those have high fructose corn syrup. For veggies, salads tend to work well as do veggie sticks from red bell peppers, cucumbers, carrots, and eggplant.


----------



## Mia:) (May 3, 2012)

celiac10+ said:


> Here are some ideas. I came up with these recipes. I was simply gluten, dairy, and egg free but am now trying FODMAP also. http://www.wellcor.net/recipes/gluten-free?start=24 Most of these recipes call for onions and many also have garlic, mushrooms, and green peppers but I hope this gives you some ideas. The almond milk gluten is a daily food item for me (great source of calcium!). I'm not sure how you feel about fish but the cod and sushi are favorites. The soups could also be catered to your needs and would provide some much needed vitamins and minerals. The puddings and cupcakes might also be tolerated... the banana cupcake is amazing and there are some recipes using squash that you might be interested in. Again, these were developed before I decided to try out the FODMAP so most would need to be altered by I hope this gives some ideas. For fruit, I would try berries, grapefruit, oranges, honeydew, and kiwi. I would definitely get away from all the canned peaches. I'm assuming those have high fructose corn syrup. For veggies, salads tend to work well as do veggie sticks from red bell peppers, cucumbers, carrots, and eggplant.


Thank you







The canned peaches are organic and in grape juice. Nothing else added.


----------

